# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  New here.

## Greengage

Hi,
Ive just joined your forum here and look forward to asking questions and telling you whats happening here. At the moment i have 3 hives all national and one Nuc in a poly box. Looks interesting site with lots going on.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi Greengage 
Welcome to the forum

----------

